# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  New Frogs: Ranitomeya Orange Lamasi

## bshmerlie

Yes, yes,...I know I have not stopped buying frogs just yet.  :Big Grin:  I purchased a group of Orange Lamasi from a guy here locally in So Cal.  They are a bunch of babies right now approximately 3-5 months OTW.  I purchased 14 of them as a lot and will keep a group and probably sell the rest when I can establish the sexes of them. They are a thumbnail frog and get to about 1/2" to 5/8" long.  They are a ground and tree dwelling species of the Peruvian rainforest.  I put them into a tank that I just set up for my Auratus.  Those poor girls are going to have to wait a little longer.  I will set up a permanent home for them shortly.  I really like the black and white pok-a-dotted legs.  I just got them yesterday and although they have a reputation for being on the shy side they seem to be out and about right now.  Hopefully that trend continues when they settle in. They are happy in the leaf litter but also spend a lot of time up in the plants.  Here are a couple of pictures of them...Hope you enjoy.  No they are not going to be named as there are just too many of them.  Maybe when I widdle down the group and decide whom I'm going to keep then I'll name them.  I can come up with a lot of Orange names...Squeeze, Pulp, Crush, Cheeto ...it's endless.   :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Cute little guys.  Good find.  I've never seen lamasi with imitator nose markings.  That's pretty cool.  Good luck wih them Cheri.  14 wow!

----------


## Michael

I have four of these and really like them.  They are a bit shy but the male is heard calling quite often throughout the day.  I'm pretty sure my ratio is 1.3 as I have only seen one calling.  That was a great find on getting them as they are really pretty.  I have mine in a 40 vert and they are all over the tank.  They have staked out one bromilaid as their main sleeping area.  I feed mine by dumping flies on a piece of wood that sticks out from the back which is located a bit higher then the middle of the tank.  They also will hunt the ground and I find them all the time hunting the ground litter for flies that have fallen down to the ground.

----------


## bshmerlie

Well when you have fourteen of them they seem pretty bold.  :Stick Out Tongue: There's always a few of them out in the open.  I will probably keep 4 or 5 but I picked up the whole lot for the price of what I would have paid for 4 or 5 so how could I pass them up?  At least this way I can pick and choose which ones I keep.

----------


## Michael

You can't!  That was a fantastic find!  I can just imagine all that calling would sound like with a bunch of males trying to out compete each other.

----------


## BG

Good for you Cheri.  Good luck on your future breeding project, Nice looking  frogs.

----------


## Brit

Congrats Cheri, beautiful frogs! I know all those little guys will keep you one your toes.  :Smile:

----------


## Tropicok

Haven't posted in a long time but since I purchased two of the R. orange lamasi today I thought I'd better read up on them a little.  Right now they are tiny and are in a planted 5-gal. tank.  Lost my two tiger-legged tree frogs some time ago but the auratus, white's tree frog and 3 new leucomelas are doing quite well.  Nice to be back and seeing the newer postings.   
Alice

----------

